# What do you use your mules for?



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Jan that particular gentleman just buys them at auction and resells them. He is in his late 70's and used to farm with mules so he has a soft spot for them.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

carshon said:


> Jan that particular gentleman just buys them at auction and resells them. He is in his late 70's and used to farm with mules so he has a soft spot for them.


So funny that you know who I'm talking about! I love hearing that news. Does he retrain them or what? They all look healthy and happy so I wasn't worried about them, just genuinely curious why someone would have quite so many!


----------

